# Useful tips on how to lose weight. Also please share yours



## DavidKratos92 (Oct 17, 2016)

Reduce your calories gradually. If you go from eating 4000 calories a day and cut down to just 800 calories you will find it impossible to cope both physically and mentally
Drink water with every meal. Not only is it good for your health it also helps prevent you from overeating.
Hit the weights. The more muscle mass you have, the higher your metabolism
Do cardio at least 3 or 4 times a week. It burns lots of calories which will help shed excess fat
Cut or reduce alcohol consumption


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

DavidKratos92 said:


> Reduce your calories gradually. If you go from eating 4000 calories a day and cut down to just 800 calories you will find it impossible to cope both physically and mentally
> Drink water with every meal. Not only is it good for your health it also helps prevent you from overeating.
> Hit the weights. The more muscle mass you have, the higher your metabolism
> Do cardio at least 3 or 4 times a week. It burns lots of calories which will help shed excess fat
> ...


I went from a 256 pound slob, to a 185 pound, sponsored competetive athlete in about a year. 

Nothing drastic. 

But no gym. I changed my diet, and started doing calisthenics 3 times a week.

Before I knew it I looked like a demi-god.

I dont train anymore, but still have a semi-sensible diet and smoke heaps of green, which contrary to popular belief, actually does aid in the battle of the bulge.

Raw cannabis especially, is a fucking superfood.

weed for weight loss... whatwhat?!?!?


----------



## Tryguy (Oct 18, 2016)

Most people start eating just because they are bored. So get a new hobby. Also taking a walk for 30 minutes in the morning (if you can) sets your mood into doing things around the house. Taht makes you more active and moves the mind away from food. Combine this with post 1 and you are set to go.


----------



## Feadris (Oct 18, 2016)

whole grains, fruit and veggies: 1500 calories per day will yield results. The heavier you are the faster the fat will melt off you.


----------



## 4amtoker420 (Oct 30, 2016)

Portion control. Try to eat less, more often.
http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20769037,00.html


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 31, 2016)

I got these results without stepping into a gym once. Calisthenics and running, and a ridiculously strict diet.



I dropped about 65 pounds and reached low single digit bodyfat. It was a hell of a ride.


----------



## supermike (Oct 31, 2016)

Impressive stuff. I switched to calisthenics also, great results. Don't want to be ripped too much (but you look great anyway) but want to be able to do some awesome stuff. Btw, I guess the best advice I've heard about weight loss (and I've lost pretty much) was to stop overthinking food. We do it too much, we overthink everything we eat or we don't care what we eat and end up... well, shitty. The thing is to find a balance where available food is good, you're enjoying what you eat and you move. (Also, weed helps (http://www.sweedsy.com/blog/cannabis-exercise/) to lose weight. Lol)


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 31, 2016)

supermike said:


> Impressive stuff. I switched to calisthenics also, great results. Don't want to be ripped too much (but you look great anyway) but want to be able to do some awesome stuff. Btw, I guess the best advice I've heard about weight loss (and I've lost pretty much) was to stop overthinking food. We do it too much, we overthink everything we eat or we don't care what we eat and end up... well, shitty. The thing is to find a balance where available food is good, you're enjoying what you eat and you move. (Also, weed helps (http://www.sweedsy.com/blog/cannabis-exercise/) to lose weight. Lol)


Sounds like purty good advice.


----------



## supermike (Oct 31, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Sounds like purty good advice.




And btw, have you been stuck on some moves while doing calithenics? How much did you run?


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 31, 2016)

Burpees was a staple. Loved to hate them  I ran ALOT. Anywhere from 50-80k a week, but I was also competing at a high level in short distance races as well as Obstacle Course Racing.

I've stopped training and competing now to pursue other interests, but I still try to eat healthy. (Relatively.)

How long have you been training?


----------



## supermike (Nov 1, 2016)

Burpees, yeah. Hate them too. I hated squats but fought through them and now love them.

I hate running. I mean I can bear running barefoot on the treadmill but hell no, I'm not doing it on the roads. I don't know. I hate every moment of it. Now I train with amateur football team and we run a lot. I can't teach myself how to love running. Any tips?

I've been doing some different activities last 4 years. Stuck to weightlifting (but when no gym, no weightlifting), calisthenics and power yoga. Calisthenics and yoga give me life because I have never been able to control my body at this level before. Hope to go further, still have to fight some pounds.


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 16, 2016)

put a note to your self on your fridge


----------



## Wicked_One (Nov 16, 2016)

Good Advice! 
I've helped quite a few people lose a lot of weight.
From my experiences its no so much knowing what to do... as much as it's keeping the motivation to make the changes needed and keep at it to see results.
I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum I have an extremely fast metabolism and have a problem keeping weight on. I also don't like to eat much. I weigh 135 and I'm 6'3 shredded and lean just need about 40-50 more pounds of mass. But just the thought of eating makes me feel sick sometimes that's one of the reasons I love weed so much it helps a lot.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 16, 2016)

Use more calories than you consume. Here's a picture:


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2016)

Wicked_One said:


> Good Advice!
> I've helped quite a few people lose a lot of weight.
> From my experiences its no so much knowing what to do... as much as it's keeping the motivation to make the changes needed and keep at it to see results.
> I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum I have an extremely fast metabolism and have a problem keeping weight on. I also don't like to eat much. I weigh 135 and I'm 6'3 shredded and lean just need about 40-50 more pounds of mass. But just the thought of eating makes me feel sick sometimes that's one of the reasons I love weed so much it helps a lot.


Big Macs. They're coming out with an extra large one soon.


----------



## Rooster802 (Nov 22, 2016)

It doesn't take 15 different tomes on diet to figure out how to lose weight. Its not a system. The simple truth is that sugar is toxic when taken in quantities greater than 8-12 teaspoons a day (depends on which "expert" you read) and one can of soda has more sugar than that. Almost every item in our grocery stores have added sugar. And "organic sugar cane" is still sugar and still toxic (poisonous) to the human body at greater than 12 teaspoons a day. As a matter of fact, there is enough sugar (which the brain needs) naturally in fruit and plants to take care of all your sweet needs. The way I see it, modern processed food is like chemical marijuana nutrients (a little goes a long way and too much results in a sick plant) whereas natural "organic" fertilizers are much more difficult to hurt your plant with. So, eat real food. Eat when you are hungry. Eat when you want too, when you have the munchies, or when you are bored. If its real food you will naturally eat what your body needs. Very difficult to be a fact sick guy (or girl) when your diet is 100% natural with no added sugar. Including meat. Exercise is simply a bonus to look good naked and be able to lift heavier things, weight loss is all about diet. And all calories are not created equal, so stop counting that shit-just setting yourself up for failure.


----------



## Tomula (Dec 7, 2016)

Fasting.
Raw food.
It can even help you with cancer. Consult with yourself and doctor.


----------



## Scarce26 (Apr 18, 2017)

I recently lose close to 10 kg the past 6 months. I am not a very active person so I made some changes in my diet. I eat healthier food and though the process of losing is slower, I could not be any happier.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 18, 2017)

Eating nutritious food low in carbs, eating small portions throughout the day, getting regular exercise.

Losing weight is just one of the many benefits of such a lifestyle!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ketogenic lifestyle will work wonders for melting fast. Plus you get to eat a lot of tasty meats and fats, and don't forget: ALWAYS BE HYDRATING!


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Apr 21, 2017)

Eat less and walk. I found the hills in Colo for walking are killer. Youtube has many videos on losing weight with interval (burst) training. One black guy has a bunch of them on you tube where he does calistenics in burst. They are pretty brutal. Drink water too and stay away from carbs like bread, pizza, donuts, cookies. All stuff that I love.


----------



## Lifer99 (Apr 30, 2017)

If you want to get scientific about it the easiest way to do it is listen to a clients symptoms, goals, and lab work to find out where they are vitamin and hormone deficent (not synthetic dangerous hormone but bio identical hormones aka the same ones your body produces). From there you combine it all to formulate a gameplan for success and look at the root of whats causing many of these things internally. Its much like if something is wrong with your car but you dont quite know. you take it to a diagnostic center (like you would do with blood work) and it prints out to tell areas you have room for improvement.


----------



## Susan Harris (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for the awareness David.


----------



## Lifer99 (May 8, 2017)

Id be happy to help. its been my background for close to 20 years. there is alot that goes in to ea. individual persons regiment because no two bodies are alike. That being said feel free to ask. I train doctors quite often on different ways to not only help their clients lose the weight but to keep it off. I dont believe in starvation diets like the HCG, its a scam. 

I do believe no matter what you do, if something is off you will never be entirely efficient. the first thing to do is a simple lab pannel checking hormones, vits, and function of liver/ kidneys/ etc. Once You know those I can provide guidance. I can tell you what tests to have checked if interested. I dont use insurance w my clients. i have such good pricing negotiated w my lab its not worth battling them to cover a $4-5k pannel when I can do it for a couple hundred bucks or less. Im not saying you have to use me. im just saying ill tell you what you need to check and i would be glad to explain it to you. Most Docs say "your normal your your age, your ok". No, fuck that. Normal is not optimal!


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 10, 2017)

No bread no suger no alcomahol


----------



## Altered State (May 10, 2017)

Switch to a 90% Vegetarian / Vegan diet with a few day a month of meat with meals to maintain a healthy system. This means no dairy no sugar no oils or fats or butter , with coconut milk and oil being the main source of Fat.

legumes and rice can be used for a staple to replace meat and potatoes and oddly many vegetables have as much protein as meat.

Once your taste buds adjust to the new diet in a few weeks you will lose cravings for sugar and fat / desserts etc. Instead use real foods like dates and fruits not sugar and fat.
I switched my diet last year to this pretty much Vegan diet with a few meat meals a month and am fit and healthy without the belly fat. Its funny I weigh the same but am much trimmer and have more muscle by changing the diet.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (May 10, 2017)

well I could help.....
ok you are a bro... 

look at the 9-10 hour fasts, that will get you last 10 pounds off.
If you are pre- last ten pounds go find a competitive sport that interests you. AND LEARN TO DOMINATE AT IT YOU FAT FUCK.
Go run you fat fuck!!!!!! run every other day!!
and not jogging ,,, run like something wants to kill you....
Really though this is the best advise. I am great for advice.
Serious I will will help send me messages if you like


----------



## Altered State (May 10, 2017)

haha
You could always eat less and walk more as was mentioned , its actually a good place for fatties or anyone out of shape to start.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2017)

Your body is a symptom of your lifestyle.
Unless you are up for a change of lifestyle, you will not see a change of body.

Unlike plants, we don't inhale any nutrients. What you don;t put in your mouth, can't end up on your arse.


----------



## Altered State (May 10, 2017)

well we are not designed to inhale our nutrients it doesn't stop some people from trying real hard at it.
With the first serving consumed in 42 seconds followed by more much more.
I have a friend Fat Phil who fits that bill not sure how he's still alive.


----------



## JanieWilliams (May 11, 2017)

Use the weight loss supplements. It helps in faster weight loss.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2017)

You could also start taking meth.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 12, 2017)

If you want to lose weight start Jacking off during the summer with the heater full blast. If you start to get stomach cramps, you're doing it right.


----------



## Altered State (May 12, 2017)

Brave of you to share your technique with the World mr sunshine aka abs of steel haha


----------



## blu3bird (May 12, 2017)

Los Reefersaurus said:


> well I could help.....
> ok you are a bro...
> 
> look at the 9-10 hour fasts, that will get you last 10 pounds off.
> ...


You can't expect someone who's overweight and out of shape to go balls out right away, that's a good way to get discouraged and give up, also you're an ignorant asshole for calling people fat fucks. Just start out slow and steady. 30 minute walk a day is a good start

Aerobic activity such as walking, cycling and swimming will lose weight. Physical activity such as lifting weights will keep the excess pounds off.

You also have to eat to shed body fat, eat clean (no junk foods no pop plenty of fruits and vegetables). Sensible portions. Drink lots of water.
Eat breakfast everyday, this is important, it will jump start your metabolism for the day. You have to feed your body to keep your metabolism going to burn those calories. You cannot starve yourself out to lose weight, when you starve your body, it starts to eat muscle and you need that muscle to lose the fat. The more muscle you have, the more fat you will burn.

An easy starter schedule would look like this -
Mon, Wed, Fri and Sunday walk/bicycle 30-60 minutes. *Always start slow and pick up pace when your comfortable*
Tues and Thurs lift weight 30-60 minutes
Saturday rest day

You can easily lose 1-3 pounds a week with a little bit of effort.

I have a thread going if anybody wants to document and keep track of their activity. 

Here's some motivation. I was 40 pounds overweight 1 1/2 years ago, this pic of me is this morning. Anybody could do this with a little bit of effort


----------



## Altered State (May 12, 2017)

Abs of steel blu3bird , I jumped on the fit wagon last year and have admittedly fell short of results like that ! 
I did turn a 36 inch waist into a 30 inch waist and maintained the same 160 lbs body weight now without the flab. 
Plan is to to put on 15 or 20 more lbs of muscle then maintain it.

Have been slacking with the weights since Christmas need to get back on it to reach my goal of being a fit ass 50 year old and attract some fit pussy my way.

What got me started was high blood pressure to the tune of 167 over 80 now Its 130 over 80 and still dropping , that and hopes of attracting a quality MILF.

I am going to try and find your thread shouldnt be hard with the search function and user name 

Good job abs of steel


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (May 12, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> You can't expect someone who's overweight and out of shape to go balls out right away, that's a good way to get discouraged and give up, also you're an ignorant asshole for calling people fat fucks. Just start out slow and steady. 30 minute walk a day is a good start
> 
> Aerobic activity such as walking, cycling and swimming will lose weight. Physical activity such as lifting weights will keep the excess pounds off.
> 
> ...


All about peoples feelings eh you sensitive guy ?, hope it gets you laid, oh sorry I assumed your gender, and I assumed you sexual preference, my bad again.

But great job man you are an inspiration to the community that it can be done


You could do it your way or you could do it my way, your way you burn calories while you are slowly exercising, or floating like the matinees at the local pool.
Or you work hard and build fast twitch mussels, build your anaerobic , aerobic system and the ability to switch between the 2.

Really though it ain't up to you , our friend will do what he wants.

But really what ever our friend does, the hard part is starting.

So all you fat fucks who want to get healthy get out there!


----------



## Altered State (May 12, 2017)

Humor is good way to motivate people it gets them thinking without being overly harsh.

Fat fuks lmao


----------



## oldtimer54 (May 13, 2017)

About a year ago I started working out and that included nothing but riding an exercise bike.
I ride for approximately 35 to 40 mins and average about 8.5 / 10 miles per session.
I average about 4 times a week.
To date I've lost over 40 lbs
The only thing I've changed in my diet was I greatly reduced my sugar intake.
I'm almost 60 years old...my dad died when he was 65 years old.
He was overweight and a diabetic and smoked most of his adult life.
I'm just trying to change my lifestyle in hopes of hanging around till my mid 70's .


----------



## Altered State (May 13, 2017)

Taking care of yourself makes life more enjoyable. I mean it beats putting another nail in the coffin. That makes a person feel like shit.


----------



## buzzardbreath (May 19, 2017)

It's tough on the rest days. Because that's the day to drink...exactly what the muscles need


----------



## buzzardbreath (May 19, 2017)




----------



## cindysid (May 20, 2017)

I'm not saying it works for everyone, and I know there will be a lot of naysayers, but here goes: My daughter who is 40, and myself, 61. were both getting a little "hefty". We're both moderately active, walk a lot, and do quite a bit of physical labor. Since Jan 1 of this year, I have lost 27 lbs, and my daughter had lost 81. We are both tall. I'm 5'9" and she is 5'11" so we weren't complete tubbos, and we are boobalicious girls, not trying to be skinny. I weigh 155 now and she weighs 162. I can fit into size 10 jeans...and look good in them.
Anyway, we are both down to healthy weights and have had to buy new wardrobes.

Our secret....pot edibles. We make our own.with pure sativa butter. I make them strong, 1oz to one pound of butter. We started out nibbling on them throughout the day. It also helped with aches and pains. I was amazed at how flexible I became, and how it increased my range of movement. We just don't get hungry, but make a point of eating small healthy meals, lots of fruits and veggies and very little meat. 

We eat one small indica edible at night to get a great night's sleep. My daughter's best friend has tried the diet with us and it hasn't worked for her, but she drinks alcohol which we do not. I don't know if that is the difference or if it only works for some people, but I wanted to put it out there since it has worked so well for us.


----------



## abalonehx (May 20, 2017)

Stop eating the good tasting stuff , stop drinking alcohol, exercise continuously.....dammit I cant do it nomnomnom


----------



## Altered State (May 21, 2017)

*Its all in the head *


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (May 21, 2017)

only drink water till 11 am then eat and drink what you want all day and night till 7pm then only drink water after 7pm. This will bump you into a ketogenic state while you sleep and you will be burning on fat till you eat or drink your first coffee in the morning at 11am.


----------



## MrTHCCBD (Aug 19, 2017)

Eat 5-6 small meals per day rather than 3 large meals
Avoid carbs after 8pm
Cut out sugary drinks and alcohol
Drink min 1.5L water per day
Exercise regularly (3-4 times per week for min 45 mins) - focus on HIIT (high intensity interval training) and weight exercises
THROW THE SCALES AWAY - weight loss should be focused on how you look, rather than a number on the scales. If you want to track progress, take regular body measurements instead


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 19, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I'm not saying it works for everyone, and I know there will be a lot of naysayers, but here goes: My daughter who is 40, and myself, 61. were both getting a little "hefty". We're both moderately active, walk a lot, and do quite a bit of physical labor. Since Jan 1 of this year, I have lost 27 lbs, and my daughter had lost 81. We are both tall. I'm 5'9" and she is 5'11" so we weren't complete tubbos, and we are boobalicious girls, not trying to be skinny. I weigh 155 now and she weighs 162. I can fit into size 10 jeans...and look good in them.
> Anyway, we are both down to healthy weights and have had to buy new wardrobes.
> 
> Our secret....pot edibles. We make our own.with pure sativa butter. I make them strong, 1oz to one pound of butter. We started out nibbling on them throughout the day. It also helped with aches and pains. I was amazed at how flexible I became, and how it increased my range of movement. We just don't get hungry, but make a point of eating small healthy meals, lots of fruits and veggies and very little meat.
> ...


That's interesting. You use any particular sativa strain? It seams that eating most sativa strains would almost be like being on speed and you never slow down. It really keeps you up and at it on the next level, and, we all know how easy it is to slow down and take in more calories than we burn. 

Yep, alcoholic beverages are my weakness. I run and Mnt. bike like a freak. Otherwise, I'd be a big ole chunker. Maybe not with the sativa diet...lol


----------



## Hinoon (Sep 1, 2017)

Maybe this could help you, it did helped for me.
2011 I married my wife, beautifull day, lot's of photos were done. As I reviewed them for the album, I had quite a shock. I knew that I was close to 100kg on my weight, but never saw myself as the chubby guy I became.
Still took me one and a half years till I pulled the trigger. Beeing a 100kg chubby yound men, it was time to change.
I came across P90X (introduced by a friend) and intermittend fasting. 
I went through the whole P90X, didn't skipped one day, did my workouts for 3 month and ate my meals according to my meal plans.
I did not turned into a sixpack carrying bodybuilder with a dreambeachbody, but lost 18kg of body mass and helped myself to became a bit sporty again. 
It showed me what I'm capable to achieve, and changed myself since then. 
I had my off sport time during the past years (back and hip injury) and had times where I turned back to the more fluffy side again. But always started another round of either RIP60, TRX or P90X3 to get me back. 

Not saying I didn't enjoyed my life just playing video games, eat fast foods and beeing a bit lazy, but it's a part of my PAST life. Right now I try to get me to a point I never thought I can achieve (to many back, knee and hip injuries) but with enough will I can get there, I know it.

Cheers


----------



## Lordhooha (Sep 1, 2017)

Keto is the way to go if you want to slim down how ever modify it to eating lean meats such as chicken and turkey. The good part with keto is it uses your body fat primarily to fuel your body's glucose needs in fact the glucose it breaks down is one of the best forms for brain function. Keep the carbs under 50 grams and once you meet your goal weight make a full on lifestyle change on your eating habits. In the military I was a CFL or command fitness leader I now this works and combine that with simple running and calisthenics it really cuts your body down. Also something to look into is eat for your blood type google eating for your blood type. 

This is easy and maintainable I've helped many people and easily drop 15lbs or more in a month. Before the military I was way out of shape since for over 10 yrs I've kept it off and maintain muscle. Typical day starts out with a three to five mile run three of those days I run with a hundred pound weight vest and do all my sit-ups and such with it. You can find them at weightvest.com they're pretty damn tough and comfortable. Hold out for the first week most ppl are known to get headaches the first week while your body switches fuel source. Stick with it and you'll do well.


----------



## Trollinlife (Sep 2, 2017)

Well, as a "health professional" it all depends on your goals. You wanna be ripped? Hit the gym and eat right. If you just want to lose weight try to get like 250-300 minutes of descent cardio and just eat right. So many different diets. I personally just eat what ever I want but I do everything by the macro and it works great but I also go to the gym 3-5 times a week for resistance traning. I don't even really mess with cardio.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 4, 2017)

Best workout vids imp p90x and fitness blender. Most effective wieght loss for me was keto. If doing keto mct oil is a must.


----------



## Fubard (Dec 22, 2017)

Simple method

Stop shovelling so much shit down your throat. Have a cup of earl grey instead of snacking. Eat heavy in the morning, medium midday, light snack at night. Cut the sugar and fats.

It's working for me, over 10 kg gone in 3 months with no exercise other than slow walking (unless I use the wheelchair, then I get the blood pumping)


----------



## Fubard (Dec 22, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> No bread no suger no alcomahol


No sugar, fine

Get decent multigrain, wholemeal it sourdough bread, don't eat that white shit.

And go to hell on alcohol, beer is not an issue as long as you have one or two beers and not one or two cases of beer


----------



## Fubard (Dec 22, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Switch to a 90% Vegetarian / Vegan diet with a few day a month of meat with meals to maintain a healthy system. This means no dairy no sugar no oils or fats or butter , with coconut milk and oil being the main source of Fat.
> 
> legumes and rice can be used for a staple to replace meat and potatoes and oddly many vegetables have as much protein as meat.
> 
> ...


Bugger that, I need my bacon.

Another way is the Bad Guinness and Dodgy Curry Diet. Tried it once, lost 12lbs in one night. It's called The Shitfast Plan, look online for your local variation


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 23, 2017)

Everyone has different bio markers/genes. Try listening to a leading nutritionist like Dr. Rhonda Patrick. She has been a guest on JRE podcast. If you check it out have a pad and paper cuz she'll take you to school.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 24, 2017)

Los Reefersaurus said:


> only drink water till 11 am then eat and drink what you want all day and night till 7pm then only drink water after 7pm. This will bump you into a ketogenic state while you sleep and you will be burning on fat till you eat or drink your first coffee in the morning at 11am.


ha! ha! no you won't


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 24, 2017)

Fubard said:


> No sugar, fine
> 
> Get decent multigrain, wholemeal it sourdough bread, don't eat that white shit.
> 
> And go to hell on alcohol, beer is not an issue as long as you have one or two beers and not one or two cases of beer


whole grain multi grain same crap


----------



## Fubard (Dec 24, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> whole grain multi grain same crap


The point is that it's not that stodgy white stuff, and multi can have more benefits depending on which grains are used. Not much of a difference, but when you add up all the small differences you can get a big one.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 24, 2017)

Fubard said:


> The point is that it's not that stodgy white stuff, and multi can have more benefits depending on which grains are used. Not much of a difference, but when you add up all the small differences you can get a big one.


If someone insists on eating bread, eat whole grain, but it raises blood sugars just the same as white. Bread for a diabetic is a big no no. Whatever tiny benefits you gain (which can be made up with other foods) isn't worth the blood sugar rise.


----------



## Fubard (Dec 25, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> If someone insists on eating bread, eat whole grain, but it raises blood sugars just the same as white. Bread for a diabetic is a big no no. Whatever tiny benefits you gain (which can be made up with other foods) isn't worth the blood sugar rise.


As I say, it's all quantity. The best bread is a decent black german-style pumpernickel as the GI is so low thanks to the process it goes through, sourdough is almost as low a GI as whole, it is safe provided you're not shoving a loaf down your throat a day. The other thing is that over here we tend not to go for that mass produced muck in plastic bags, it's all "fresh" breads in the supermarkets and there's plenty bakeries around, the selection available here is, for example, much better than in the UK. The quality of the bread makes a difference as well, especially regarding sugars and salts.

Same with fruit, good for you with all the fiber and vitamins, just don't shovel a pound of grapes down your throat in one sitting.

It's the key thing, everything in moderation. Many, if not most, people with T2 have one thing in common, they are too short for their weight. I got lucky and got caught relatively early thanks to my foot going up like a balloon and a hole appearing thanks to my own stupidity landing me in hospital for 9 days, and the infection, etc, just tripped my glucose over the line. Even then, the cholesterol, triglycerides and so on were all saying "metabolic syndrome" for some time before that, but we had no reason for a blood test to get these warning signs, had I not had the big warning things would have ended differently.

So the weight has to drop (only another 4lbs to go and I am no longer classed as "overweight" by the inaccurate BMI scale), the cholesterol levels have to change, everything has to be brought into stability and that means a much better diet. My glucose meter tells me how stable my blood sugar is, and that's well under control, blood tests have confirmed that, and the cholesterols have to be brought into order. Thankfully, despite the abuse this body has had over the years, my heart is as strong as a bull on steroids so that's a plus. But things as a whole have to change, and since the only exercise I can do is slow walking that change can only be achieved through changing what I put into me, and so far it is definitely working. Biggest thing I have to worry about is weed and/or cocodamol dropping my blood sugar too far towards hypo.

You don't have to restrict yourself too far in diet when you have Type 2. It's all about quantities. Some things, like tea, you can have unlimited amounts. Other things, like bread/pasta/rice/spuds you have to not have too much. Other things, like fruit and beetroot, you have to be careful over the quantity depending on what they are (pomegranate is much better than grapes, as an example). And, of course, anything that is just sugar, or has added sugar, is a no-no.

Simple changes, quantity is everything, even little things like using smaller plates to trick your mind into thinking you have a big plateful of food helps on the losing weight side (it does actually work, because we are all used to judging whether there is enough food based upon the empty space on the plate, perception is everything). You have to change everything, not just one thing, but you don't have to restrict yourself too far, you can still enjoy many of the things you did before, just be careful with the quantities.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 25, 2017)

Fubard said:


> As I say, it's all quantity. The best bread is a decent black german-style pumpernickel as the GI is so low thanks to the process it goes through, sourdough is almost as low a GI as whole, it is safe provided you're not shoving a loaf down your throat a day. The other thing is that over here we tend not to go for that mass produced muck in plastic bags, it's all "fresh" breads in the supermarkets and there's plenty bakeries around, the selection available here is, for example, much better than in the UK. The quality of the bread makes a difference as well, especially regarding sugars and salts.
> 
> Same with fruit, good for you with all the fiber and vitamins, just don't shovel a pound of grapes down your throat in one sitting.
> 
> ...


You sound like the teacher I had in a diabetes class! lol. I find for its just easier not to buy stuff like bread,pasta,rice etc. I think its too hard for most people too control themselves, if it isn't in the house, you can't eat it. oh yeh, my cholesterol and triglycerides have never been high. How high is your A1C?


----------



## Fubard (Dec 25, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> You sound like the teacher I had in a diabetes class! lol. I find for its just easier not to buy stuff like bread,pasta,rice etc. I think its too hard for most people too control themselves, if it isn't in the house, you can't eat it. oh yeh, my cholesterol and triglycerides have never been high. How high is your A1C?


Can't remember but the doc said it was fine so no change to medication. That was 2 months ago.

Bottom line is that you find out what is and isn't good for you. My aunt can't eat grapes because she spikes after a few, I have no problems with a few. A pound, that's a different matter. The occasional beer has no real effect either, but I wouldn't drink a 12-pack.

I'm saying what works with me, the advice from more than one person, if you have issues with spiking when bread, etc, is involved then that's you individually and not everyone. In general, though, as one of the most common factors in T2 nowadays is being short for your weight, the general advice is sufficient. Cut out what causes wild swings in blood sugar, watch out on things that can make things bounce around, don't go overboard on things that are "healthy" because you're still going to end up shoving in more fuel than you use. 

Everyone is different, everyone has their own needs, everyone has to make their own changes.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 25, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> You sound like the teacher I had in a diabetes class! lol. I find for its just easier not to buy stuff like bread,pasta,rice etc. I think its too hard for most people too control themselves, if it isn't in the house, you can't eat it. oh yeh, my cholesterol and triglycerides have never been high.





Fubard said:


> Can't remember but the doc said it was fine so no change to medication. That was 2 months ago.
> 
> Bottom line is that you find out what is and isn't good for you. My aunt can't eat grapes because she spikes after a few, I have no problems with a few. A pound, that's a different matter. The occasional beer has no real effect either, but I wouldn't drink a 12-pack.
> 
> ...


But my point is that they give GENERIC advice at the doctor. What is the range of A1c he advises? Most advise 6.5 to 7 which will eventually kill you. Don't trust the doc, find out for yourself. Most of the advice they give is worthless. The govt said for years dietary cholesterol would kill you, now they say to totally ignore it and eat all you want! Same with fats. If you don't restrict carbs no plan will work. This generic regimens seem to work,until you need amputation.


----------



## Fubard (Dec 26, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> But my point is that they give GENERIC advice at the doctor. What is the range of A1c he advises? Most advise 6.5 to 7 which will eventually kill you. Don't trust the doc, find out for yourself. Most of the advice they give is worthless. The govt said for years dietary cholesterol would kill you, now they say to totally ignore it and eat all you want! Same with fats. *If you don't restrict carbs no plan will work*. This generic regimens seem to work,until you need amputation.


Because everyone is different, they cannot give tailor-made advice, as I say you have to take the generic and find out what works for you. I know I can't eat fruit after a certain time or my morning blood sugar is higher than I like, same with eating a big meal in the evening. So meal times, and what is eaten, is adjusted to suit. These are things you find out for yourself

We know doctors contradict themselves, they used to say eggs were bad for you, now they recommend a boiled egg for breakfast. I got contradictory advice from the hospital as they gave the generic "advice" from two separate sets of "pamphlets", one diabetes and one cholesterol, so that's where the internet comes in and the knowledge and experiences of others. Again you see plenty conflicting info, but you get a bigger picture on things to be aware of, and can make further changes. Already came close to losing two toes, luckily I decided not to follow doc's advice and went to ER, so I'm watching out for things now on the amputation front. Luckily my circulation is not an issue, weed/CBD may have had an effect there too as it is a known vasodilator so will help with the circulation, my previous work was physical, so there was another benefit too.

But we're actually agreeing here, re: the bold bit. We just have different definition of "restrict". Different things affect different people differently so you have to take the "generic" and adjust it to suit your personal situation. The benefits of grains and other carbs can outweigh any spike, and the spike is much gentler than with the likes of glucose, provided you don't eat them to excess, you just have to find your own "limits". 

Get the right balance of everything that isn't filled with fat, salt and sugars, take in less fuel than the body needs, keep moving and not sitting in front of the TV, the weight loss will come and the sugars will be controlled. There's no "magic bullet", no "one size fits all", and our disagreement merely proves that. 

You choose not to eat carbs, I do. You have everything under control, so do I, others will have to find their own "system" and stick to it, for ultimately these "systems" all need the same thing, eat better quality food, eat less than you use, ease off on the beer, and get off your ass and do some exercise. That's the only way it works, eat better, lose the blubber and keep it off. That means making a load of changes, and not everyone needs the same things.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 26, 2017)

Fubard said:


> Because everyone is different, they cannot give tailor-made advice, as I say you have to take the generic and find out what works for you. I know I can't eat fruit after a certain time or my morning blood sugar is higher than I like, same with eating a big meal in the evening. So meal times, and what is eaten, is adjusted to suit. These are things you find out for yourself
> 
> We know doctors contradict themselves, they used to say eggs were bad for you, now they recommend a boiled egg for breakfast. I got contradictory advice from the hospital as they gave the generic "advice" from two separate sets of "pamphlets", one diabetes and one cholesterol, so that's where the internet comes in and the knowledge and experiences of others. Again you see plenty conflicting info, but you get a bigger picture on things to be aware of, and can make further changes. Already came close to losing two toes, luckily I decided not to follow doc's advice and went to ER, so I'm watching out for things now on the amputation front. Luckily my circulation is not an issue, weed/CBD may have had an effect there too as it is a known vasodilator so will help with the circulation, my previous work was physical, so there was another benefit too.
> 
> ...


I don't care what anyone does, they will pay the consequences. I just don't want people to take the "warm and fuzzy" advice given by the average doctor and ADA and think that everything is OK, it isn't. Diabetes is progressive and will shorten your life if not treated aggressively. If you don't have the a1c under 6 you're not under control. I j


----------



## Fubard (Dec 26, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> I don't care what anyone does, they will pay the consequences. I just don't want people to take the "warm and fuzzy" advice given by the average doctor and ADA and think that everything is OK, it isn't. Diabetes is progressive and will shorten your life if not treated aggressively. If you don't have the a1c under 6 you're not under control. I j


When you find where I'm saying that, let me know.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 26, 2017)

eat only off the ass of a beast, plucked from a tree or the ground and none of these issues plague the human organ.
mom was a diab2 for 12 years, constant pricking, fussing, insulin etc.
I took control of mom and six months later no more insulin, no more pricking, no more meds...guess what...
no more diabetes or extra weight either. diabetes is a lifestyle condition not a disease I found.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 7, 2018)

At 71 my next door neighbor (77) got me to start going to the gym with him 3X a week . The first two months I had to push myself to go. We worked up to an hour (~10 miles) on the exercise bikes over about six months and did a few machines. I was getting in some sort of shape again. My weight was stable at ~165lb and at 6'2" I've never been over 190. I now miss the gym if I go two days without working out. 

Then He got a book, "Younger Next Year" which suggested that you need 3 days of Cardio and then 3 days of weights/strength training a week. So we started six days a week about two months ago. I caged us a couple of free training sessions with the Trainers at the gym and they gave us some tips on free weights, bump squats, goblet squats and inclined planks! Holy shit I started to get a lot stronger and gained 10 Lbs! I'm holding about 175 lbs now and still have love handles, but It is working. 

I got my wife (71) started at the gym in November, and I think it's doing her a lot of good. She had a heart valve replacement about 10 years ago and gained about 40 lbs. She's been going to the gym about a month and is starting to get in the groove with it. I cut off our cable and have been using the money to pay for her gym and training costs. Money well spent!

Now that I can grow six plants legally I see about growing up some good medicine for us.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Jan 25, 2018)

Lose fat in the kitchen, build muscle in the gym. Combine these two and you can drop lots of weight fast while building strong lean muscle. Not to mention just being a healthier person.

Work your ass off all day and mess it all up in 15 minutes of eating.

Can't just half ass measure your food. Portion control works best for those maintaining weight, not so much for large amounts of fat loss. Not saying you can't be successful on portion control. Also, gotta use the grams and ounce scales religiously to weigh your foods...Im sure you all know how those things work!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 26, 2018)

Being fit does not always equate with looking fit.

Life's to be enjoyed. Don't say no to a nice wine or sorbet.


----------



## Fubard (Jan 26, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Lose fat in the kitchen, build muscle in the gym. Combine these two and you can drop lots of weight fast while building strong lean muscle. Not to mention just being a healthier person.
> 
> Work your ass off all day and mess it all up in 15 minutes of eating.
> 
> Can't just half ass measure your food. Portion control works best for those maintaining weight, not so much for large amounts of fat loss. Not saying you can't be successful on portion control. Also, gotta use the grams and ounce scales religiously to weigh your foods...Im sure you all know how those things work!


That weighing everything religiously is too much hassle, a simple way for "portion control" is to use a smaller plate, think child size instead of regular, it looks as if there's a lot more food there than there really is and that does actually work as a way to trick your mind as we are all used to regular plates filled to the brim so, subconsciously, you think you're eating more than you are. It's a trick I've seen in, especially, the US, where you get a burger and fries on what looks like a regular plate, but what you don't realise is that the plate is "domed" in the middle so there's not nearly as much there as your eyes tell you. Even when you know that sort of trick is being pulled, your mind still says "That was a lot of food".

Feel hungry? Have a cup of tea or coffee with no sugar instead of a snack, something goes into the gut and the signals saying "I've been fed" get sent to the brain.

The biggest weapon you have is that lump of mince between your ears, and it's easier to train that than you think. 

Not that I know much, I've only dropped 20kg since July and now have a BMI in the "normal" range for the first time in maybe 20 years, probably longer, and that's without working out because, well, I physically can't.. Costing me a bloody fortune in new clothes though.


----------



## Fubard (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Being fit does not always equate with looking fit.
> 
> Life's to be enjoyed. Don't say no to a nice wine or sorbet.



Damn right. I still enjoy my beer, I still enjoy my bacon, but I stay away from sugary things. 

The difference is the quantities involved, and you do enjoy these things more when you don't have them so often


----------



## Fubard (Jan 26, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> eat only off the ass of a beast, plucked from a tree or the ground and none of these issues plague the human organ.
> mom was a diab2 for 12 years, constant pricking, fussing, insulin etc.
> I took control of mom and six months later no more insulin, no more pricking, no more meds...guess what...
> no more diabetes or extra weight either. diabetes is a lifestyle condition not a disease I found.


Type 2 is MOSTLY lifestyle, but age and genetics do play a part as well.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 26, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Damn right. I still enjoy my beer, I still enjoy my bacon, but I stay away from sugary things.
> 
> The difference is the quantities involved, and you do enjoy these things more when you don't have them so often


I drink everyday. Lifes to short not to.
But I'm active.


----------



## Fubard (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I drink everyday. Lifes to short not to.
> But I'm active.


A beer or two a day never does any harm, a case or two does.

It's all about the quantities and as long as you burn off at least as much as you take in then you're fine, and that's the bottom line for everything and not just beer.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Jan 26, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Type 2 is MOSTLY lifestyle, but age and genetics do play a part as well.



Our new neighbors little girl is type 1. Sadly the type 1's get lumped in the the type 2s as far as "you did this to yourself" and it is hard for her. I get not all type 2s do it to themselves, but still it is what it is. Born with a failing pancreas and her parents are vegetarians, but kids at school tell her McDonalds gave her diabetes. Kid looks like a stick too, so the fat jokes apparently are preemptive for "when" she gets fat later in life.

How shitty are those kids home lifes to do that. I blame the parents. End rant, sorry was just talking about this this morning with them.


----------



## Fubard (Jan 26, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Our new neighbors little girl is type 1. Sadly the type 1's get lumped in the the type 2s as far as "you did this to yourself" and it is hard for her. I get not all type 2s do it to themselves, but still it is what it is. Born with a failing pancreas and her parents are vegetarians, but kids at school tell her McDonalds gave her diabetes. Kid looks like a stick too, so the fat jokes apparently are preemptive for "when" she gets fat later in life.
> 
> How shitty are those kids home lifes to do that. I blame the parents. End rant, sorry was just talking about this this morning with them.


I got hit with the triple, which is why I say it was caused by old fat bastard genes...


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I drink everyday. Lifes to short not to.
> But I'm active.



2-3 beers, 300-400 calories. Can burn that much rearranging your living room, literally. 

But rearranging your living room daily is how you get the cops called on you by the neighbors...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 26, 2018)

Fubard said:


> A beer or two a day never does any harm, a case or two does.
> 
> It's all about the quantities and as long as you burn off at least as much as you take in then you're fine, and that's the bottom line for everything and not just beer.





Ripped Farmer said:


> 2-3 beers, 300-400 calories. Can burn that much rearranging your living room, literally.
> 
> But rearranging your living room daily is how you get the cops called on you by the neighbours...


 I drink double that but yep as long as you burn more than you put in its all good. I play sport two to three days a week, In summer I kayak regularly and my job, even though I don't work many hrs is a non stop one and is a bit of a work out in itself.

My major down fall is a pack of biscuits every night. Good God I love a biscuit.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I drink double that but yep as long as you burn more than you put in its all good. I play sport two to three days a week, In summer I kayak regularly and my job, even though I don't work many hrs is a non stop one and is a bit of a work out in itself.
> 
> My major down fall is a pack of biscuits every night. Good God I love a biscuit.


Are you a diabetic? I love biscuits too but never eat them anymore. You might as well eat a dozen packs of sugar.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 26, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Are you a diabetic? I love biscuits too but never eat them anymore. You might as well eat a dozen packs of sugar.


Nope. Fit as a fiddle except for a little high blood pressure.
Packets of sugar don't taste as nice. lol


----------



## Fubard (Jan 26, 2018)

Sometimes make me own biccies, sugar is substituted with tagatesse (brand name for tagatose sweetener), you can't tell they're zero sugar.

And they taste better than stuff from the shop.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 26, 2018)

Use LED lamps


----------



## Fubard (Jan 26, 2018)

Tastier than MH


----------



## Fubard (Jan 30, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> You sound like the teacher I had in a diabetes class! lol. I find for its just easier not to buy stuff like bread,pasta,rice etc. I think its too hard for most people too control themselves, if it isn't in the house, you can't eat it. oh yeh, my cholesterol and triglycerides have never been high. How high is your A1C?


Just got results back from blood taken yesterday and A1C down to 5.7, fasting level at 81mg/dl or 4.5 mmol/l but 3.8-4.0 mmol normal before first morning brew, so Metformin cut in half to 1 850mg pill per day.

Oh, LDL down to "borderline high" at 158. Statin dose to be cut in half, Coversyl to protect heart no longer needed.

Not bad for a mere 5 months since diagnosis.

I plan on all of that being lower for next test in 3 months, but if it's ok with you I'll stick to what I'm doing...


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 30, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Just got results back from blood taken yesterday and A1C down to 5.7, fasting level at 81mg/dl or 4.5 mmol/l but 3.8-4.0 mmol normal before first morning brew, so Metformin cut in half to 1 850mg pill per day.
> 
> Oh, LDL down to "borderline high" at 158. Statin dose to be cut in half, Coversyl to protect heart no longer needed.
> 
> ...


I doubt the a1c will be lower but there is no need to try. below 6 is great.


----------



## Fubard (Jan 30, 2018)

We'll see, my plan is to get off the Metformin


----------



## charface (May 17, 2018)

The only reason im not eating chips right now is because I don!t purchase any. If I had them here at the house Id be all over that shit right now.

Two tips in one, 
1 don't bring shit home you want to eat in a week moment
2 don't trust me with your chips


----------



## Rakin (May 20, 2018)

I’m 38 and a big guy. Used to drink a lot. Don’t anymore. Just recently started lifting free weights again after 8 years. And started eating nothing but whole foods probably 5-6 meals per day. It’s working and I get to eat a lot of good food so I like it.


----------



## charface (May 20, 2018)

Rakin said:


> I’m 38 and a big guy. Used to drink a lot. Don’t anymore. Just recently started lifting free weights again after 8 years. And started eating nothing but whole foods probably 5-6 meals per day. It’s working and I get to eat a lot of good food so I like it.


That's why it works,
Its amazing how much you can eat
When you cut out the shit and still lose weight.

As in if your hungry, eat
Full, stop.

Its really that simple unless you have the carbs triggering your "im starving"
Hormones then life is all about food and when I can have some.
Thats no way to live.
Might as well do crack.
At least bitches love crack...


----------



## Rakin (May 20, 2018)

charface said:


> That's why it works,
> Its amazing how much you can eat
> When you cut out the shit and still lose weight.
> 
> ...


I am eating 3000-4000 calories per day. Non of it processed. Mostly protein and produce. It’s awesome and I feel way better. Not to Mention I am not sore at all after lifting.

Lol I love crack, just know better then to do it.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2018)

Rakin said:


> I am eating 3000-4000 calories per day. Non of it processed. Mostly protein and produce. It’s awesome and I feel way better. Not to Mention I am not sore at all after lifting.
> 
> Lol I love crack, just know better then to do it.


Try eating less, fatty.


----------



## Rakin (May 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Try eating less, fatty.


Lol I eat that much for my weight lifting. It’s all good food bro.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2018)

Rakin said:


> Lol I eat that much for my weight lifting. It’s all good food bro.


I was just playing... low carbs high protein works wonders. I was planning on starting a diet today but I already ate McDonald's and tamales... eh, tomorrow...


----------



## Rakin (May 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I was just playing... low carbs high protein works wonders. I was planning on starting a diet today but I already ate McDonald's and tamales... eh, tomorrow...



Mmmmm tamales! Maybe I can lick your leftover corn husk


----------



## Fubard (May 23, 2018)

Rakin said:


> Mmmmm tamales! Maybe I can lick your leftover corn husk


Is that a euphemism, it sounds awfully like a euphemism...


----------



## Rakin (May 23, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Is that a euphemism, it sounds awfully like a euphemism...


Only if he is some hot woman!


----------



## Fubard (May 23, 2018)

Rakin said:


> Only if he is some hot woman!


If a woman had any sort of dried, leftover husk to lick then I'd be sending her for a nuclear dose of antibiotics as well as the wire brush and Dettol cleanse just to be safe...


----------



## ANC (May 23, 2018)

You can grow bacteria cultures on pure detol.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 26, 2018)

WORKOUT MUSIC


----------



## Beachwalker (May 26, 2018)

.. eat less


----------



## Fubard (May 27, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. eat less


That is the bottom line, eat less energy than you use, or use more energy than you eat


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jun 2, 2018)

IF 20/4
Drink REMINERALIZED water and apple cider vinegar (NOT tap water!)
Vegetables. 7-10 cups a day. Blended if you must (I do)
Cut out all processed carbs and sugar (extremely important)
Caloric deficit.
Cardio if you want to.

I've dropped 25 lbs. in less than 3 weeks with almost no effort. No headaches, no brain fog, no weakness. Fat adapted.

YMMV


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

Back in the day, a friend of mine called me at midnight, wanting me to go with her so she could get hypnotized to lose weight. I ask her what he was going to do, say, "eat less, move more?" She didn't think it was as funny as I did.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

I had got up to about 250 a few years back. I used the 5-2 fasting diet to lose weight. Worked great for me. It's pretty simple. On two non-consecutive days, you limit your intake to 600 calories. I used green beans and stir-fry with just a touch of chicken or something for protein.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

I lost down to 173 and stayed at that weight for a good while. But I did ease back up to 210. So I've started a modified 5-2. I aim for 1000-1200 calories on my two fast days. I'm back down to 195, and if I could ever get over hiker food when I'm not on the trail, I could get back into my "prime" weight again.


----------



## charface (Jun 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> I lost down to 173 and stayed at that weight for a good while. But I did ease back up to 210. So I've started a modified 5-2. I aim for 1000-1200 calories on my two fast days. I'm back down to 195, and if I could ever get over hiker food when I'm not on the trail, I could get back into my "prime" weight again.


Imo exercise is a bad way to lose weight. It makes you ravenously hungry. Then restricting calories on top of that is a recipe for failure.
All you have to do is ask yourself is it sustainable mentally? What if you break your leg? Do you have to get fat again?

Mathematically speaking you cant outrun a bad diet forever. 

When you lose the sugar and things that are converting to sugar (grains) 

You eat until your full.
You don't keep track of calories. 

The book you want to start with is why we get fat and what to do about it. 

The dude you want to follow is vinnie tortorich on twitter. And look him up in your podcasts nsng. 
No grains no sugar

It is sustainable and you get to eat whole foods like an actual person

Im not passionate about much but this is one thing.

Last post I will ever make on the subject as the needed info is all right here. 
If you struggle at least look into it. 
If its not for you you can go directly back to struggling.

Im going to eat something


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jun 2, 2018)

The grains, carbs, and sugar thing is effing HUUUUUUGE. You can't skip it.


----------



## charface (Jun 2, 2018)

Oh yeah, exercising is great, just not as a shortcut to not eating well


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

charface said:


> Oh yeah, exercising is great, just not as a shortcut to not eating well


Weight loss is 80% diet, 20% exercise.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 3, 2018)

Oatmeal, oatmeal, oatmeal. Fiber and protein. It can't be genetically modified due to the genetic makeup of the oat. Go hard core and just cook with water or add a mushy banana for sweetner. Only one bowl a day double serving at mid day. For breakfast a 12 oz glass of OJ. Water for dinner. Don't go beast in your workouts. Walk and drink water. During high level business deals i semi-fast to deal with and reduce stress.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 3, 2018)

Sex, drugs, and country music. Well, 2 out of 3 ain't bad. 

Down 55# since Jan. Not easy. I'd be a lot further along if not for beer..... one thing I can't seem to cut out. 

Went from a 46 to 36-38, and still at it. Hoping to get a fair bit under 200, target is 175. Which at 6'1 is a good place to be. And resting bp is down to 115/70 from about 130/85. Cholesterol under control as well. I'll probably die from an infected paper cut in the end.

But history is a cruel teacher. It will eventually become unlost if I'm not dilligent. Still trying though. And it's good to be able to see your feet again.


----------



## charface (Jun 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> Weight loss is 80% diet, 20% exercise.


It can be,
Or it can be 100% diet


RetiredGuerilla said:


> Oatmeal, oatmeal, oatmeal. Fiber and protein. It can't be genetically modified due to the genetic makeup of the oat. Go hard core and just cook with water or add a mushy banana for sweetner. Only one bowl a day double serving at mid day. For breakfast a 12 oz glass of OJ. Water for dinner. Don't go beast in your workouts. Walk and drink water. During high level business deals i semi-fast to deal with and reduce stress.


Oatmeal is a grain and is converted to sugar. a banana contains about 6 grams of sugar if memory serves. 
Why not just add some lactose which is also converted to sugar. See
Sugar.
Oj, is simply a glass of sugar once you strip the fiber away. Might as well put sugar on your oatmeal and drink a coke with it.

They give you oj when you have low blood sugar where my wife works.
Also when testing for diabetes
Because it spikes you.

That spike causes you to stop burning fat, hold onto more fat then causes a food craving hence
More oatmeal n oj?

Stop it, you are better than this.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2018)

When I'm feeling a lil heavy, I'll lose the carbs for awhile. Works like a charm and the meal lasts a lot longer than something carb heavy.

Today I made an omelette with egg whites, mozzarella cheese and sauteed onions, bell pepper, broccoli and jalapeno. 

Delish!


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 3, 2018)

There's lots of great advice in this thread. I can share what helped me out last time.

In July of 2011 I got a DUI when I hit a fire hydrant. My new girlfriend was waiting at my house for me to come home. I flipped my life on a dime. I had been drinking gin out if pint glasses and doing karaoke over half the week while lighting up a whole house. Lights in every room. I was off center to say the least.

I quit drinking alcohol, I quit eating gluten, i quit consuming dairy, I quit eating meat, and I began a superfood diet. I began replacing meals with superfood smoothies a quart at a time. I'm six foot four and went from 230 lbs down to about 195 in just a few months. This was at 41.

Then one day I decided to put my running shoes on and I ran a 3 mile loop. I got home and turned around and ran a loop again the opposite way. I went from not running at all since college to running 6 miles without breaking a sweat. The problem was that I kept running and I kept losing weight to the point where I felt awesome but looked sick.

I was super fit, my libido was at an all time high, but I was wasting away as i dropped down to 180. (I have a very broad shoulders.)

I will say that 60% was in my head, 20% was no alcohol and diet and 20% was exercise. 

And now I'm 230 and chugging IPAs again, but it's a hundred degrees 40 days of the year and it's hard to do outdoor exercises during sunny months.

I need ideas of what I can do at home without paying for a gym. I don't make a lot if money and I'm about to start grad school again.

I need to begin with the food and alcohol.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> Weight loss is 80% diet, 20% exercise.


Shows how little effort is needed then, since "exercise" to me is being able to walk more than 100 yds without having to stop to let the pain ease down.

And in 11 months I've dropped 26kg, or 57lb, purely by eating less and eating better. I remember being 97-something kg sometime in July last year, am now in the low 71's

Refined sugar was already as good as eradicated before then, and we were already on low fat and "good" carbs. Then there was the big warning last August, 7kg, 15 or so lb, went during the hospital stay and a lot of that was muscle mass thanks to being laid out flat until I got my hands on a wheelchair, and that changed the vital thing called "quantities consumed" which led to me going from 90.4kg, 200lbs, to the current 71.4; or 157.4lbs since the end of last August. Just have to keep snacking habits under control because I want next blood test to show a better cholesterol level (I know the diabetes is gone as long as I watch what I eat) so I can hopefully get off that pill as well.

So, obviously, the "80/20" has to be called into question, although physical exercise is always a good thing, it's not essential for losing weight and getting certain things under control.

I'm proof of that.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 4, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> There's lots of great advice in this thread. I can share what helped me out last time.
> 
> In July of 2011 I got a DUI when I hit a fire hydrant. My new girlfriend was waiting at my house for me to come home. I flipped my life on a dime. I had been drinking gin out if pint glasses and doing karaoke over half the week while lighting up a whole house. Lights in every room. I was off center to say the least.
> 
> ...


What and when you eat is critical, as is getting your head in the right place.

Do you have stairs at home? Use them, great free cardio work. In fact, take the stairs as often as possible, even getting out of the elevator two floors early and taking the stairs the rest of the way makes a difference, even walking up an escalator is more than you would be doing when standing.

Too hot to run doesn't mean too hot to walk, you're still burning off more than if you were sitting inside chugging IPA's.

Plastic 4 pint milk jugs filled with varying amounts of water make excellent exercise weights. So do 1 gallon jugs if you're up to it. Coupla 5 gallon ones and a decent bar. You get my drift.

Watch the alcohol, I limit myself to a certain amount of GOOD beer in the house at a time, and I enjoy my new "less is more" attitude as, frankly, I was getting sick of drinking for the sake of drinking.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 4, 2018)

charface said:


> It can be,
> Or it can be 100% diet
> 
> Oatmeal is a grain and is converted to sugar. a banana contains about 6 grams of sugar if memory serves.
> ...


Oatmeal is a whole grain which your body needs. It lowers cholesterol fast. It will sustain you for a long period of time as time released energy source. Eating a plant based diet is good for you. You will lose weight fast. Models sip OJ when they are fasting for photo shoots. The body needs nutrition to feel satisfied. What and when you eat is the key. As is portion control. Also my frame is packed with more muscle than the average Joe. If you want to "clean" your heart and lower cholesterol go plant based with a bit of spicy baked fish here and there. Lentils, oatmeal, potatoes, fruits, veggies, rice, nuts etc. No eggs, diary, meats or anything in a package including bread. Non GMO low carcinogens. This is what works for me. NO BEER very hard to do yes but will power, gotta have it.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 4, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> There's lots of great advice in this thread. I can share what helped me out last time.
> 
> In July of 2011 I got a DUI when I hit a fire hydrant. My new girlfriend was waiting at my house for me to come home. I flipped my life on a dime. I had been drinking gin out if pint glasses and doing karaoke over half the week while lighting up a whole house. Lights in every room. I was off center to say the least.
> 
> ...


Man I love running when it’s hot but I’m front the south and used to run in Afghanistan and such during the summer. Keep the carbs out and eat lean meats and veggies. I follow mostly a keto diet. Once a month I’ll do a 7 day fast to clear the system and all Is well. However I’d start with a 2 day fast at first most folks don’t have the willpower to do the fasting though it’s not easy at first.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 4, 2018)

charface said:


> No grains no sugar


So let me get this straight....the very same cereal grains we managed to domesticate, grow, store, and eat for thousands of years is somehow "unhealthy" for us now.

Right.

Not an attack on you, but that mindset is pants-on-head retarded, and ranks up there with the "gluten is evil" insanity.

People are getting fat as fuck because they're eating more calories and exercising less. Period. From the work place, to the home, technology has reduced the amount of energy we need to exert to work and play here in the west, and people aren't compensating for the change by eating fewer calories or exercising more to burn them off.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2018)

Diets are all bound to fail, you need to make it your lifestyle to be consistently healthy. It's really stupidly simple to stay healthy and in good shape. Burn more calories than you eat, eat healthy whole foods, exercise regularly. Stay away from any processed foods and fast-food. I'm 57 quickly heading for 58 and have maintained that motto throughout my life. Most that don't know my age think I'm in my 40's and I can outrun most 30 year olds in soccer.

From time to time I'll slack off either eating crap, or slow down on exercise. The body starts to feel the effects, but even at my age now, a few weeks of getting back on track and I'm back to the weight and shape I want to be in. It gets harder and harder as you age, meaning adjusting your intake and increasing your exercise. But it works regardless of age.


----------



## charface (Jun 4, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> So let me get this straight....the very same cereal grains we managed to domesticate, grow, store, and eat for thousands of years is somehow "unhealthy" for us now.
> 
> Right.
> 
> ...


So because we can grow, store and harvest something for thousands of years means it cant be bad for you?
Well that blows my whole theory out of the water.

Here I've been thinking that grains trigger fat storing hormones.


----------



## gwheels (Jun 4, 2018)

For me i have to stop enjoying wobbly pop and start exercising. At first it blows but as you lose weight you feel better. You live longer. I need to do that for my kids and grandkids. Office work is bad for it. I am retiring asap. next year max so i can work on me and stop stressing about work. !


----------



## charface (Jun 4, 2018)

The reason I push the no grains no sugar thing is for the people who cant stick the the calories in calories out routine. If you can, awesome 
Eat up. 

Some people are metabolically broken they aren't weak they are driven by a crazy starving feeling which is driven by hormones.

With my way that calorie counting shit stops 
They eat and they get full. 

Why do you think the diet industry is booming. These people are desperate and will try anything. 

Next some dickhead in a lab creates a diet bar full of grains n sugar 

Guess what, its going to make you fat, hungry, and looking to buy another energy bar. 

Its genius. 

The food pyramid we grew up with is stupid. This is not new info but the people who tried to go against the Grain n sugar were made to look crazy. 

Just like I do. Lol


----------



## gwheels (Jun 4, 2018)

charface said:


> The reason I push the no grains no sugar thing is for the people who cant stick the the calories in calories out routine. If you can, awesome
> Eat up.
> 
> Some people are metabolically broken they aren't weak they are driven by a crazy starving feeling which is driven by hormones.
> ...


GREAT ADVICE

And excercise. Like a 30 minute walk outside is all it takes but do it every day. Cut out the soda and drink water etc. It adds up fast.


----------



## charface (Jun 4, 2018)

I haven't watched this because im already very familiar with these concepts.
I have read his books but if you are tired of the bullshit check this out.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 4, 2018)

charface said:


> So because we can grow, store and harvest something for thousands of years means it cant be bad for you?


Nope. That's not the reason grains aren't bad for you.

The reason grains aren't "bad for you" is because every single ancient empire that managed to successfully grow, store, and distribute "evil" grains to their citizens not only managed to survive, but grow, prosper, and thrive. It was GRAINS that fueled the ancient Egyptian, Roman, and even Persian empires, and it was grains that brought Europe back from the brink of destruction after the plagues that wiped out millions.

It was the development of agriculture focusing on the domestication of common cereals and grains that was responsible for creating the civilization we know today, and dragging us out of the hunter / gatherer phase of our development.


----------



## charface (Jun 4, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Nope. That's not the reason grains aren't bad for you.
> 
> The reason grains aren't "bad for you" is because every single ancient empire that managed to successfully grow, store, and distribute "evil" grains to their citizens not only managed to survive, but grow, prosper, and thrive. It was GRAINS that fueled the ancient Egyptian, Roman, and even Persian empires, and it was grains that brought Europe back from the brink of destruction after the plagues that wiped out millions.
> 
> It was the development of agriculture focusing on the domestication of common cereals and grains that was responsible for creating the civilization we know today, and dragging us out of the hunter / gatherer phase of our development.


Well you and I clearly won't agree on grains.. 
Not the end of the world.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2018)

About half the days in the summer, my lunch will include something like this. {everything but the onions was out of the garden}


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> About half the days in the summer, my lunch will include something like this. [/ATTACH]


No protein? 

Hell, toss in a can of sardines or a couple of hard boiled eggs, at least. Looks great otherwise.


----------



## 1alexie (Jun 7, 2018)

Exercise and watch what you eat it really is important to avoid consuming unhealthy food.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> No protein?
> 
> Hell, toss in a can of sardines or a couple of hard boiled eggs, at least. Looks great otherwise.


I added Sriracha pumpkin seeds, but that picture didn't turn out as good. For my two fast days {Tuesday and Thursday} there is always leftovers, so I just add some of whatever we have. Yesterday I had grilled chicken, so I added that to the mix.

This time the 5/2 has been slower. I'm only down to 193 from 210. But several times my fast days were the only days that worked for social events. But I still try to stay as low as possible. Instead of the all you can eat seafood buffet, I had grilled chicken and a salad Tuesday night.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 8, 2018)

I found eating salad wraps helped a lot i went from 95 kilos to 77 kilos in about three months. id put on some ham or chicken on the wraps and also went to the gym a lot but didnt really exercise all that much. A few surfs a week and the odd bike road to shops very close to home was about it.
I decided against bread and things went really well. alos cut out suger but ate bacon and eggs a lot still and lost weight.
Suger is the killer.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

Stealthstyle said:


> I found eating salad wraps helped a lot i went from 95 kilos to 77 kilos in about three months. id put on some ham or chicken on the wraps and also went to the gym a lot but didnt really exercise all that much. A few surfs a week and the odd bike road to shops very close to home was about it.
> I decided against bread and things went really well. alos cut out suger but ate bacon and eggs a lot still and lost weight.
> Suger is the killer.


I love bread and butter, but limit myself to a roll or a couple of slices a day.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 8, 2018)

Stealthstyle said:


> I found eating salad wraps helped a lot i went from 95 kilos to 77 kilos in about three months. id put on some ham or chicken on the wraps and also went to the gym a lot but didnt really exercise all that much. A few surfs a week and the odd bike road to shops very close to home was about it.
> I decided against bread and things went really well. alos cut out suger but ate bacon and eggs a lot still and lost weight.
> Suger is the killer.


Cutting out the carbs will put in that keto state. In keto you’ll burn fat easy.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 11, 2018)

Ok, I read up on keto and today is day one. I found ibreathimhungry.com and printed up the week one plan. 

We followed the grocery list, shopped, and cooked most of yesterday. I drank one beer yesterday and once i get about 20-25 off the gut it'll be a treat.

I'll incorporate exercise soon but want to make sure the diet sticks. In the past I found that once I start losing weight I want to exercise. It just happens.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 11, 2018)

Tomula said:


> Fasting.
> Raw food.
> It can even help you with cancer. Consult with yourself and doctor.


Fasting is now proven to increase the odds of getting diabetes by 40%.....I just read a report last night on it. Not a great idea anymore.


----------



## smokebros (Jun 11, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> Cutting out the carbs will put in that keto state. In keto you’ll burn fat easy.


I second this. A ketogenic diet has done wonders for my health over the years.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 11, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> Fasting is now proven to increase the odds of getting diabetes by 40%.....I just read a report last night on it. Not a great idea anymore.


I’d like to see that. Fasting has proven safe and effiective. If you have the link I’d like to read it.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 13, 2018)

i didnt go plant based whole food to lose weight, but i did. 

i always been a gym rat and thought i was eating 'clean". i didnt realize what eating clean was till i dropped meat and dairy.

and my fitness level is thru the roof, i was taken off all prescribe meds within 2 months, been almost a year to date..i dropped 45 lbs

go meat and dairy free boys...could change your health.....did mine


me on the way to summit pikes peak. did the incline 2 days before. hiked hanging lake, garden of the gods, bear lake, mineral well spring trail.....didnt get to hike storm king mountain...i was just too beat up.

hiked these trails high as a kite!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> i didnt go plant based whole food to lose weight, but i did.
> 
> i always been a gym rat and thought i was eating 'clean". i didnt realize what eating clean was till i dropped meat and dairy.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how much better I feel after cutting meat and alcohol consumption. 
Pretty sure both were contributing to my acid reflux and irritable bowel. 
Alcohol also triggers gout, so I'm done drinking. Good riddance!


----------



## joeyg88 (Jun 13, 2018)

stop smoking weed lol the munchies are making you fat


----------



## ticklykayak (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, I am doing this every day and this is true for me!

Drink water with every meal. Not only is it good for your health it also helps prevent you from overeating.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> i didnt go plant based whole food to lose weight, but i did.
> 
> i always been a gym rat and thought i was eating 'clean". i didnt realize what eating clean was till i dropped meat and dairy.
> 
> ...


Wtf... you are a beast. Great job!


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 26, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> i didnt go plant based whole food to lose weight, but i did.
> 
> i always been a gym rat and thought i was eating 'clean". i didnt realize what eating clean was till i dropped meat and dairy.
> 
> ...


holy fuck ur LW jacked bro


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 26, 2018)

hey im sorry...not really... but all you guys talkin about keto and fasting and vegan and all that trendy bullshit are fuckin quacks! 
   

that stuffs goofy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2018)

bf80255 said:


> hey im sorry...not really... but all you guys talkin about keto and fasting and vegan and all that trendy bullshit are fuckin quacks!
> View attachment 4156378 View attachment 4156379 View attachment 4156378
> 
> that stuffs goofy View attachment 4156380


LOL
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> Thanks for sharing...


 Just sayin...... lol

I think the thing that seems to work best across the board as far as weight loss goes IME is limiting processed carbohydrates and meats to like once a week, increasing veggie intake to 2-3 cups a day, drinking lots of water and finding an intelligent workout program that you enjoy and can maintain. and If resistance training works for you definitely go that route, its the quickest way to increase lean body mass.

(im a pretty fit guy, been pretty fat in the past and im a personal trainer so Im not just talkin out my ass or regurgitating shit ive read, this is wat works for me and clients.) hope that helps


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 26, 2018)

bf80255 said:


> View attachment 4156517 Just sayin...... lol
> 
> I think the thing that seems to work best across the board as far as weight loss goes IME is limiting processed carbohydrates and meats to like once a week, increasing veggie intake to 2-3 cups a day, drinking lots of water and finding an intelligent workout program that you enjoy and can maintain. and If resistance training works for you definitely go that route, its the quickest way to increase lean body mass.
> 
> (im a pretty fit guy, been pretty fat in the past and im a personal trainer so Im not just talkin out my ass or regurgitating shit ive read, this is wat works for me and clients.) hope that helps View attachment 4156524


I said the same thing about meat in another thread. You gotta limit your dick intake.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 27, 2018)

So it been just over two full weeks and I'm in ketosis. No beer, no bread, no fucking beans/rice/tortillas which pisses off my latina wife. LOL.
I am weak, easily agitated, and still craving sugars big time. The biggest challenge has been to maintain enough calories to keep from falling down. I should be consuming around 2400-ish and am consuming about 1600. The switch from glucose generated by carbs to glucose generated by fats affects my brain function. Lots more mistakes at work. I'm hoping this clears up some past the transition into ketosis.

I imagine my cholesterol levels must be punching the ceiling!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> So it been just over two full weeks and I'm in ketosis. No beer, no bread, no fucking beans/rice/tortillas which pisses off my latina wife. LOL.
> I am weak, easily agitated, and still craving sugars big time. The biggest challenge has been to maintain enough calories to keep from falling down. I should be consuming around 2400-ish and am consuming about 1600. The switch from glucose generated by carbs to glucose generated by fats affects my brain function. Lots more mistakes at work. I'm hoping this clears up some past the transition into ketosis.
> 
> I imagine my cholesterol levels must be punching the ceiling!


Has anyone studied the long-term effects of ketosis? 
Seems like the Atkins diet is unsustainable. 
I've never known anyone to stick to it after losing weight. (They always gain it all back.)


----------



## Fubard (Jun 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone studied the long-term effects of ketosis?
> Seems like the Atkins diet is unsustainable.
> I've never known anyone to stick to it after losing weight. (They always gain it all back.)


I think that goes for any of these "fad", as I call them, diets, people lose the lbs quickly but then go back to old ways once their "target" has been reached, and the same goes for these shakes and other meal replacement things as well.

All I know is I lost over a quarter of my body weight in under a year, and it's still slowly going, just by cutting out processed crap and junk, alongside what little sugar was consumed, went very low fat and as close to zero sugar as possible but the biggest difference was quantities, no more eating until full and so forth. Simple changes, but the difference is that they are PERMANENT changes regarding intake which means I'll reach a specific weight and, basically, stay there.

I believe it's the only way to get things in order so they stay in order, anyway, otherwise it's the "fad diet/weight gain" rollercoaster ride that everyone probably, one way or another whether it's themselves or a woman, knows.


----------



## Fubard (Aug 23, 2018)

An update if anyone's interested.

First A1C without any diabetes medication stayed at 5.7, with HbA1C actually dropping slightly. Random finger prick tests always within "normal, you don't have diabetes" range no matter what.

After a fall back on cholesterol, my own fault, that's completely in normal range again. I say my fault because I thought "what harm can a little cheese do on a low fat diet". Well, quite a lot, apparently, so that was cut and cholesterol perfect after 3 months, was the only change made. And since I found somewhere doing 0% and 4% fat soft cheese I can enjoy cheese again.

Weight completely stable between 152-156, BMI 22.6 at the max.

No fancy fad diets, just sensible eating of damn near everything that isn't filled with sugar and fat, am too much of a carnivore to go vegan and you'll never keep me off my bacon.

So weight loss, BIG change in diet, and I eliminated Type 2 within a year, brought the "metabolic syndrome" under control and, unlike most people I know of my age am in a better state than 10 years ago even though I cannot exercise.

One other tip. Hot sauce, as hot as you can handle. The capsaicin in hot sauce is an antiinflammatory, boosts metabolism and reduces hunger pangs, amongst other things. You don't have to be as nuts as me and use Reaper sauce like ketchup, but as long as it's not sweet chilli sauce loaded with sugars there is a benefit. Or just munch on fresh chilli, not bell, peppers as a snack. Another bonus is the capsaicin comes out in your sweat and, well, mozzies don't really like that so you don't get squadrons of the little bastards attacking you.

Every little helps.


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 23, 2018)

breezed 5 miles this morning.
.

been following a running chart that will get me to 26.2 in 30 weeks.

and i am in 3 weeks into it. 

this puts me running 4 times a week

. and i been training for a 911 stair climb 

and i am into 28 days of on a 90 day killer ab schedule. 


3 weeks out from the start of 4 races that lead up a qualifying marathon in march.






plant power boys!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

Now the "experts" are saying coconut oil is bad.

I wish they could make up their minds... 

https://www.usatoday.com/videos/money/2018/08/23/coconut-oil-labeled-pure-poison/1072187002/


----------



## Fubard (Aug 23, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> breezed 5 miles this morning.
> .
> 
> been following a running chart that will get me to 26.2 in 30 weeks.
> ...


Proverbs 28:1


BURN THE HERETIC!!!


----------



## Subha Dhar (Jul 15, 2020)

I was weighed 210 lbs, Now I am 170 lbs and all because of 15 min exercise and eating healthy foods. by cutting carbohydrates, and switching it to whole grains helped me out to reduce weight. I got knowledge of whole grains from diet.ind.in which helped me to know and choose whole grains to lose weight. Eating proper food and nutrients helps to aid weight loss. 

Eat healthy foods such as fruits, leafy vegetables, whole grains and you are on to cut the extra fat from your body. Keep this on your mind that Diet and Exercise is the key to lose weight. We eat so much unhealthy that it leads to weight gain. People think diet means starving. But this is completely wrong, cut unhealthy foods from your diet.


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 20, 2020)

.

Intermittent fasting

I've gone from 223 lbs to 192 lbs with this alone, I didn't change the way I eat or exercise.

Eat only during an 8 hour window through the day, the other 16 hours are fasting.

So you can eat from 10 am to 6 pm, but don't stuff yourself. Normal meals.

The other 16 hours you can drink all the water you want. 

.


----------



## Medskunk (Jul 29, 2020)

First of all you gotta clear your mindset. This isnt a diet but more of a 'feeding'. You gotta eat. Good stuff. Not just smokin it.

No bread, no potatoes no extra white carbs or sweets. Put a proper energy giving BREAKFAST in your life and 15 mins of daily close to sweat or more of movement. You gotta move as aggressively as you can at whatever you re doing, stretching is a must prior you dont wanna get injured.. you want some muscle tire. YOU WILL GET TIRED. Know it.

Do that for a month at least and come back lemme know. 'whiplash'


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2020)

Get my bike fixed. Been putting on weight since the crank broke. Nothing under $1000 for a bike in the city. I was doing an hour a day at a good clip. The hot days do not help, above 24C (75 F) I can't stay out long. If I get my body going to the point that I sweat my skin burns for hours to days. I have a screwed up nervous system due to a reaction from a chemical. Clothing rubbing on my skin causes the same reaction, after my ride I would take a cold shower to freeze my skin. Being 60 doesn't help either.

So I have issues that make it tougher. I need to get a couple of things off my plate and I'll work some of this excess off.


----------



## karl47777 (Sep 30, 2020)

I really want to lose weight, but I still can't, I would like to ask who does it?


----------



## printer (Sep 30, 2020)

I used to have no problem. Just comes down to using up more calories than you put in.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2020)

Portion control is important.

Go easy on the bread, pasta, and sugar. 

Always have something on hand that's filling & healthy for when you are hungry between meals. 

This is my current favorite:


Ice cream & donuts make people fat.
Lay off that shit for sure...


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 30, 2020)

.

Intermittent Fasting.

Watch WHEN you eat:

By limiting the time you eat from 10 am until 6 pm your body goes into .... during the 18 hour fast.

Works great, without changing what I eat I've dropped from 223 to 193 with a goal of 170.

.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Intermittent Fasting.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be a 16 hour fast?


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 30, 2020)

.

If the arithmetic is right then 16, otherwise 18.


.


----------



## printer (Sep 30, 2020)

Thing to keep in mind, our tummy sends a delayed signal when it is full. I am a bad one for this. Rather than eat till you feel full eat a bit then wait. In five minutes your stomach may be telling your brain you are full. Also hunger can sometimes be a calling out for water. Have a glass then wait again. In five minutes you may find you are not hungry.


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 2, 2020)

I haven't read the thread so this stuff may be covered. I used to own three supplement stores so I'm familiar with a lot of different methods I learned over the years. It's nothing for me to shave 30lbs in 3 months, besides effort. I've done it more than a few times to prove a point.

Keys are:

1. Cut out sugar. So basically no candy, pop, or sweet coffee.
2. Drink nothing but water. No milk, no gatorade or "sports drinks", no sweet coffee.... NOTHING but water. You don't know how many people I've seen fail because they think juice, milk or beer isn't going to add up. It does. It will kill your gains.
3. Download the app "myfitnesspal" from the apps store. It's free. Use it, and log EVERYTHING. This serves two purposes:
a) You can see how many calories you are consuming. (Calories in/calories out - don't let anyone try to tell you different. They're coping fools if they do.)
b) It teaches you alot about diet, and puts into perspective just how crappy you were eating to begin with. Because, let's face it... you are. Period.
c)It allows you to make sure you're not exceeding your TDEE. Google this and calculate it. You should be about 500 calories under your TDEE, except on day per week.
4. No rice. No potatoes. Meat and vegetables. Yup, meat and vegetables. Cut carbs as much as you can. (Did I tell you this would be easy? No, I told you you'd lose 30 lbs in 3 months.)
5. Cardio Cardio Cardio. 4-5 times a week. More if you want, but take one day to relax and recoup. My method:
Elliptical!
a) Get a log book. Your going to progressively make your cardio harder.
b)Start at say 10 - 15 minutes at a rate that you can make it through with a good sweat. You have to sweat and your heart has to beat fast. If not, you're not doing it right.
c) Record the distance, tension/resistance and time.
d) Each day add 5 minutes to this. Record the above.
e)Over time you will get to 45minutes to an hour. (Do cardio in front of your favorite show.. that's what I do. Passes the time)
f)Once you hit 45 - 60 minutes, start to increase the tension/resistance so that you're increasing difficulty from now on instead of time.
g)Eventually you'll be doing cardio for 45-60 minutes 4-5 times weekly at a real good fat burning pace. Make sure you're dripping sweat by the time you're done.
6. Don't cheat except one day. And don't exceed your TDEE by more than 500 calories or your wasting your time.
7, You will be tired. You won't be as strong. But you will lose weight and gain cardio. Your wife/girlfriend will thank you in bed later.
8.Intermittent fasting.. this is great, but get the above in line first. I use intermittent fasting for maintenance. It's super effective. My number one weapon for keeping a six pack year round at 45 years old. I looooove intermittent fasting, super simple.

Anyways, that's what I got for you and what works for me.

I didn't include weight training in the above. I do that as well, but I'm assuming most of you fella's haven't been into fitness for the last 30 years.

You can throw that in 1-3 days a week.. you'll be extra tired. Tired is good. Exhausted is good. Hungry is good. Maybe I'm a masochist.. idk.


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 2, 2020)

Oh, and I didn't mention supplements for a reason... most of those products are FUCKING SNAKE OIL. I know. I hung around that industry for many years, and met all the big players.

Get a simple protein powder/meal replacement for the odd time usage. Correct your diet first. Powders and pills don't do shit.

And if you're 35+, talk to your doctor about HRT.. game changer when your my age. Your wife/girlfriend will thank you for that as well.

HRT kills ANY supplement. Diet kills any supplement for that matter. Proper diet.


----------



## athlete (Oct 28, 2020)

Being unfit = death.
~134lbs, 5'5.5" 13.3% body fat. I am obsessed with my body, I think my genetics are outstanding. Training (no, not weed) is what holds everything in my life together. I will kill myself if I ever am unable to exercise.

If you want to lose weight: STFU, forget everything you think you know and stop listening to anyone until you search Greg Doucette on youtube. He has the correct answer to any fitness-related question you have. If you're serious about losing weight, I just saved your life. Go to youtube now.


----------



## printer (Oct 28, 2020)

No poutine. 

I promise I will do better tomorrow.


----------



## athlete (Oct 28, 2020)

He'll tell you when and how you can have your poutine.

(I had to search for the definition of that, btw, i just learned sumthin new)


----------



## Severed Tongue (Oct 28, 2020)

The most important thing is to make the choice, that you want this. Then, be consistent in whatever method you start with.

Its not going to be easy. It will be work.

You don't have to quit everything and completely change your life overnight, it takes time, a long time. This is why its a life choice, not something you "try."

Also... You don't want to lose weight, you want to burn fat. Think about that way, it changes everything.

For me I started at age 40. I am 5'10" and was 245 lbs, size 36 waist and my belly still hung over my pants, lol...... I had literally no muscle mass. Up to this point was a heavy gamer and drinking two 2L of coke every day, and pigging out on 5000 calorie dinners of deep fried chicken, fries and gravy.....

I started with biking, (as I didn't exercise at all) and I lost 30 lbs in a year, and vhanged my diet by eating less. While it helped, it wasn't until I changed my diet cutting out milk, sugar, salt, and all processed food, and stopped drinking alcohol that I was able to burn the fat.

Then comes the disappointment.... seeing my body at 40 years old, skinny and no muscle mass... but it was short lived because no longer carrying around 60 pounds of extra weight, I had tons of energy.... so I started weight training. I was down to 174 and now gained up 188, and I have a six pack now!

It took me 3 years, of 5 times a week gym and cardio to fix 40 years of abusing my body.

I really recommend Hi Intensity Interval Training (HIIT) for cardio and weight training for building strength and muscle mass. No you don't have to go big either.

This is what is eat for dinner 5 days a week


----------



## printer (Oct 28, 2020)

Don't need anyone telling me when I can have poutine or not, I know that already. It is the getting through the day that is the tough part.


----------



## Severed Tongue (Oct 28, 2020)

Also, if you don't already, steam your veggies. Not only does it taste better, you won't lose all the nutrients like you do when boiling or frying.

11 minutes for carrots 
6 minutes for broccoli, Asparagus and Mushrooms

Add a little butter and seasoning and your golden.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 24, 2020)

Take up boxing, kickboxing or MMA


Stop eating crap.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2021)

karl47777 said:


> I really want to lose weight, but I still can't, I would like to ask who does it?


For fast and positive results, there is no better method than amputation.


----------



## johnny_casshh (Dec 23, 2021)

I really recommend intermittent fasting combined with some exercises or activity. Only eat lunch and dinner, lunch at around 1, dinner at around 7 or whatever hours, just the spam should be of around 6 hours. And no calories in between. I lost 7kg in one month like this.


----------



## BucketGrower (Dec 23, 2021)

Also if you can't seem to control your food intake, you can keep that the same but just be more active. Calories in calories out. Also, keep a high protein diet. Don't wanna lose muscle just because you want to lose fat .


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 23, 2021)

Broaden your palate; one of the best things you can do for yourself not only health wise, but I personally believe there's cognitive benefit to simply "trying new things". 

Don't like seafood? --i fucking GUARANTEE you haven't tried it all, or all ways prepared. You're a grown ass adult, everything can't be chicken nuggets forever. 

Eat some gawddamn vegetables, try some roasted.

Go "meatless" or try a meat substitute, even just one day a week or month, to start. I mean think about it, when's the last time you went a SINGLE DAY without eating any meat/chicken, whatever?

Watch that sugar. They sneak it into EVERYTHING.

Drink some plain water.


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 24, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Broaden your palate; one of the best things you can do for yourself not only health wise, but I personally believe there's cognitive benefit to simply "trying new things".
> 
> Don't like seafood? --i fucking GUARANTEE you haven't tried it all, or all ways prepared. You're a grown ass adult, everything can't be chicken nuggets forever.
> 
> ...


Ewwww that meatless shit or beyond meat is so sad looking I never go a day without munching on some poor animals sweet meats.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 24, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> Ewwww that meatless shit or beyond meat is so sad looking I never go a day without munching on some poor animals sweet meats.


"Meatless" doesn't mean Beyond, Impossible or any other churned out product. Could be a grilled mushroom cap for a patty, could be a slice of eggplant, etc. The fact that you immediately thought that, probably means you need to eat more vegetables, could be wrong but it's a fair assumption.


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 24, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> "Meatless" doesn't mean Beyond, Impossible or any other churned out product. Could be a grilled mushroom cap for a patty, could be a slice of eggplant, etc. The fact that you immediately thought that, probably means you need to eat more vegetables, could be wrong but it's a fair assumption.


meat and green veggies only. Mushrooms are hidden sources of useless carbs. Tbf you did say meat alternative. But still meat is my primary food group But always with some sort of green veggie. other than the ton of sarms I’m taking I don’t put a lot of junk in my body.


----------



## simpleleaf (Dec 25, 2021)

Discipline. The power of the mind over the body, and will over the mind. If you start thinking about food, busy yourself with something else.

Keto to minimize blood-sugar swings. Exercise.

Write down what you eat. Keep track of weight progress or lack thereof.

When weight loss is stalled, effect a dietary and/or exercise change.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 26, 2021)

simpleleaf said:


> Discipline. The power of the mind over the body, and will over the mind. If you start thinking about food, busy yourself with something else.
> 
> Keto to minimize blood-sugar swings. Exercise.
> 
> ...


This. Whatever you do, it will boil down to calories in<calories out, which requires discipline.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 3, 2022)

Eat less than you burn. Thermodynamics. 

I'm still in awe as to how people can't wrap their head around this.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 3, 2022)

These ppl are delusional as hell


----------



## katana29 (Mar 1, 2022)

A lot of people are helped by the gym. But not me, I didn't know what could help me anymore. I found a special clinic that does weight loss surgery. Tonic offers a wide range of weight loss surgeries performed by leading bariatric surgeons in private clinics throughout the UK. Your options can be discussed with their experts to help you decide which procedure is best for you and your lifestyle.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 1, 2022)

katana29 said:


> A lot of people are helped by the gym. But not me, I didn't know what could help me anymore. I found a special clinic that does weight loss surgery. Tonic offers a wide range of weight loss surgeries performed by leading bariatric surgeons in private clinics throughout the UK. Your options can be discussed with their experts to help you decide which procedure is best for you and your lifestyle.


Weightloss is made in the kitchen the gym is merely a tool. If my wives can loose weight having ms and all sorts of issues anyone can unless they have a rare metabolic issue and those only affect .3% of the world. Weightloss surgery won't help if you haven't mastered your diet first.


----------



## katana29 (Mar 1, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> Weightloss is made in the kitchen the gym is merely a tool. If my wives can loose weight having ms and all sorts of issues anyone can unless they have a rare metabolic issue and those only affect .3% of the world. Weightloss surgery won't help if you haven't mastered your diet first.


I'm just mastering a new diet.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 1, 2022)

katana29 said:


> I'm just mastering a new diet.


While that's good ensure it's something you can stick to now and til you die or at least what to get old and fat. For me keto is easy and sustainable.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 2, 2022)

Has anyone tried intermittent fasting? I am interested maybe I’ll try it


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 2, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Broaden your palate; one of the best things you can do for yourself not only health wise, but I personally believe there's cognitive benefit to simply "trying new things".
> 
> Don't like seafood? --i fucking GUARANTEE you haven't tried it all, or all ways prepared. You're a grown ass adult, everything can't be chicken nuggets forever.
> 
> ...


cut back on meat? Sure cut out McDonalds burgers not a nice juicy ribeye that's full of all kinds of bio available proteins, vitamins and minerals.

Avoiding meat has nothing to do with health. The people with the longest life span in the world (Hong Kong) are also the biggest meat eaters per capita.

Animal proteins do more than just provide protein, they are more bio available, they performs many functions in the body including anabolic signalling which is really important especially as you get older.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 2, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> Has anyone tried intermittent fasting? I am interested maybe I’ll try it


I've been intermittent fasting for about 7-8 years now. For the last 3 years I've been doing 1 meal a day. I think it's a fantastic way to eat. I basically go buckwild on whatever food I want for dinner don't have to bother prepping 3 meals a day.

About once a month I do 3-7 days of keto (still do IF same time) to help shred up and maintain leanness and metabolic flexibility. Also do keto in combination with IF right before beach vacations.

anyways I highly recommend IF. If you are starting out one of the easiest ways to get accustomed is just to skip breakfast eat your first meal at noon and cease all eating at 8pm.

studies have shown benefit even in fasting 12/12 with additional benefits at 14/10 and 16/8 eating windows. Most benefits can be attained within an 8h eating window. But if fat loss is your goal then the longer period of fasting will benefit you. I've done as long as 96h (4days) with no food.

the big benefit of fasting is lack of insulin in your blood stream As long as insulin is in your blood stream you don't release growth hormone and you won't burn fat since insulin will be busy shuttling the nutrients in your blood stream into your cells. Also there's other benefits including increase life span, increased testosterone, autophagy of shitty cells etc.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 2, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> Eat less than you burn. Thermodynamics.
> 
> I'm still in awe as to how people can't wrap their head around this.


Certainly energy balance is a key aspect of weight loss and maintenance however the type, quality and frequency of the food will significantly determine body composition because different proteins and vitamins behave like hormones in our bodies driving anabolism and other important signalling.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 4, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> Has anyone tried intermittent fasting? I am interested maybe I’ll try it


I do IF all the time. Next week Is my monthly 5 day fast. I eat keto and stay that way mainly for the anti cancer and heart disease prevention.


----------



## Wastei (Mar 4, 2022)

Eat less at fixed times. Don't ever let yourself eat more than two times a day and only then, increase water intake. Consume some fiber between meals to make you less hungry. Decrease carbohydrates and sugar content in your diet. 

Ever tried keto? If that works for you it's amazing in terms of loosing weight. Without insulin and blood sugar crashes every day there very little ghrelin release in the gut and blood sugars keep way more stable making you able to stay without food for longer and still be as functional. I love keto but I loose to much weight eating like that, tried it for 6 months a couple of years ago. Miss the mental focus and clear headiness on keto.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2022)

You guys nailed it. 
Intermittent fasting works - and it’ll fix your heartburn. 
Cut back on carbs, especially sugar, and seed oils like canola, cottonseed, etc. 
Meat & dairy are fine (grassfed/free range is best)
And if you don’t like fruits & veggies, take a multivitamin. No biggie.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 5, 2022)

Just comes down to eating less than you burn or if just trying to maintain not eating more than you burn. Think the main reason a lot of dudes get fat is still eating like they’re playing/training for sports at a competitive level when they’ve been working a desk job, writing code or driving a truck for the last 10 years.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Just comes down to eating less than you burn or if just trying to maintain not eating more than you burn. Think the main reason a lot of dudes get fat is still eating like they’re playing/training for sports at a competitive level when they’ve been working a desk job, writing code or driving a truck for the last 10 years.


It is way more complicated than calorie counting. 
When and what you eat matters a lot. Intermittent fasting has proven benefits that go way beyond weight loss.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 5, 2022)

You can over-complicate it if you want, but if you’re on average eating more calories than you burn a week you’re going to gain weight the same is true for loss or maintenance. Other factors can come into play thyroid issues, undiagnosed diabetes etc but if you’re healthy it’s simply a matter of maintaining a deficit through diet and exercise.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 5, 2022)

I was a fitness coach for several years but I don’t like people.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> You can over-complicate it if you want, but if you’re on average eating more calories than you burn a week you’re going to gain weight the same is true for loss or maintenance. Other factors can come into play thyroid issues, undiagnosed diabetes etc but if you’re healthy it’s simply a matter of maintaining a deficit through diet and exercise.


Weight management is about glucose and insulin -- even if you're healthy.

I'm 56 and people say I look 40.

Still mow my yard with a crappy little push mower - just for the exercise. (~90 mins) 

Dr Fung is legit:





Dr. Lustig is also legit:


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 6, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> You can over-complicate it if you want, but if you’re on average eating more calories than you burn a week you’re going to gain weight the same is true for loss or maintenance. Other factors can come into play thyroid issues, undiagnosed diabetes etc but if you’re healthy it’s simply a matter of maintaining a deficit through diet and exercise.


Sport.
Higher metabolism & more muscles.

And don't smoke weed, it's causing an unnatural craving for sweeties ahahahaaa


----------



## Green Dreamz (Mar 6, 2022)

I try to smoke an hour or so before supper so that supper satisfies the munchies. My munchies is not a craving for sweets but anything that will fill my belly more which is not good for my old age diet. The munchies is much more evident after having Bubblegum versus Big Bud. When I was a kid I used to experience cottonmouth afterwards but do not experience that effect now in my old age.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 6, 2022)

katana29 said:


> Today I learned some interesting things about weight loss surgery. The only weight loss method that gives long term and guaranteed results is bariatric surgery. It is about reducing the volume of the stomach and speeding up the movement of food through the gastrointestinal tract, resulting in less food intake.


Diet and exercise surgery won't help if you dont learn these. Weight loss starts in the kitchen. No need for surgery.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2022)

Did anyone actually watch the videos I posted?

Educate yourselves. 

Ignorance will shorten your life.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Mar 6, 2022)

what worked for me lost 10kg in less than 3 months. i stoped buying juices one glass has a more than a 100 cal. stopped buying sweets cleand the house from it. and removed last meal off the day but somebody might function better if removing first meal of the day.


Green Dreamz said:


> I try to smoke an hour or so before supper so that supper satisfies the munchies. My munchies is not a craving for sweets but anything that will fill my belly more which is not good for my old age diet. The munchies is much more evident after having Bubblegum versus Big Bud. When I was a kid I used to experience cottonmouth afterwards but do not experience that effect now in my old age.


 i got cotton mouth only from hazes


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 7, 2022)

Green Dreamz said:


> I try to smoke an hour or so before supper so that supper satisfies the munchies. My munchies is not a craving for sweets but anything that will fill my belly more which is not good for my old age diet. The munchies is much more evident after having Bubblegum versus Big Bud. When I was a kid I used to experience cottonmouth afterwards but do not experience that effect now in my old age.


I don't crave sweets either. I love making a big pot of salad for supper and then eating huge platefuls all evening


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 7, 2022)

cissus quadrangularis in the morning b4 you eat... not to mention it heals you like wolverine status... you need the high ketosterone version


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 8, 2022)

I went from 285 to 178 riding a bike and counting calories. Back up to 220 doing weight training and proper diet with macro/micro nutrients. Yes calories in calories out is a thing but unless you want to be skinny fat then body composition is also important. So is your aerobic and anaerobic capacity and muscular endurance.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> I went from 285 to 178 riding a bike and counting calories. Back up to 220 doing weight training and proper diet with macro/micro nutrients. Yes calories in calories out is a thing but unless you want to be skinny fat then body composition is also important. So is your aerobic and anaerobic capacity and muscular endurance.


Watch the video.

Anyone who says "a calorie is a calorie" is uninformed.


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 8, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Watch the video.
> 
> Anyone who says "a calorie is a calorie" is uninformed.


Did I say a calorie is a calorie? But while you're there - a calorie IS a calorie. Not all calories have the same nutritional value is what you're after.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> Did I say a calorie is a calorie? But while you're there - a calorie IS a calorie. Not all calories have the same nutritional value is what you're after.


I'm done. 
This is like casting pearls before swine. 

Bask in your ignorance and have a nice, shorter life.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 9, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did anyone actually watch the videos I posted?
> 
> Educate yourselves.
> 
> Ignorance will shorten your life.


I watch dr fung all the time. He’s pretty awesome.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> Did I say a calorie is a calorie? But while you're there - *a calorie IS a calorie.* Not all calories have the same nutritional value is what you're after.


Yeah, no, try some biochemistry.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 10, 2022)

.

The Ultimate Lean Routine, I lost 30 lbs of fat and put on 10 pounds of muscle in around 6 weeks. Charts to keep you up to date.



.

The Arnold says "It's the real deal".

.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 11, 2022)

I like intermittent fasting, ive found myself eating healthier more nutrient dense foods to hold myself over for longer, I chew on stuff that keeps my stomach settled while im not eating, and plenty of water whenever i get hungry.


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 13, 2022)

1000 calories a day, for a prolonged and perhaps definitive amount of time (depending on your size)
Small portions of everything on your plate, with carbs being the smallest pile. Cutting carbs all together will make things happen faster
learning to strengthen your control over hunger, meditating and self awareness can even help you gain control over your appetite period
exercise, no question. the more you move around the better.
muscle training, as stated
I sometimes drink energy drinks instead of meals..


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2022)

Move country? I hear Somalia is nice this time of year and their obesity rates are very low


----------

